# Problem mit RewriteRule



## BaedDog (29. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Rewrite Modul von Apache. Das ganze funktioniert auf meinen Rechner (Win XP Pro, XAMPP) fehlerfrei, sobald ich aber die HTACCESS Datei auf meinen Webserver hochlade klappt es nicht mehr.


```
php_flag register_globals off
php_flag magic_quotes_gpc on

Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /

RewriteCond 	%{QUERY_STRING} (s=[a-zA-Z0-9]+)?
RewriteRule	^statistik/?$		index.php?mod=statistik&%1			[L,QSA]
```

Also es soll wenn jemand auf die Seite http://www.domain.de/statistik/ geht die Datei "index.php?mod=statistik" auf dem Server aufgerufen werden. Irgendwie ist der Server aber so eingestellt das er die Datei "statistik.php" aufruft. Wodran kann das liegen?

MfG
BaedDog


----------



## Gumbo (29. Juli 2005)

Was genau soll die Rewrite-Bedingung bewirken?


----------



## BaedDog (29. Juli 2005)

Hatte ich doch geschrieben.

Wenn jemand auf http://www.domain.de/statistik/ geht, soll die URL index.php?mod=statistik sein


----------



## Gumbo (29. Juli 2005)

Ich meine die RewriteCond-Direktive.


----------



## BaedDog (29. Juli 2005)

Ich hab das so von einer anderen Seite übernommen und nur etwas angepasst.

Aber liegt das Problem an der Cond-Direktive?


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2005)

BaedDog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab ein Problem mit dem Rewrite Modul von *Apache*.


Wieso suchst du dann im PHP-Forum nach einer Lösung?


----------



## BaedDog (29. Juli 2005)

Sry, hatte des Webserver Forum nicht gesehn


----------



## Gumbo (29. Juli 2005)

Entferne einfach mal die RewriteCond-Direktive.


----------



## BaedDog (29. Juli 2005)

Hab eben mal die ganze .htaccesss Datei gelöscht, das komische ist, wenn ich jetzt

http://www.domain.de/statistik/ aufrufe, ruft er automatisch statistik.php auf, das soll er aber nicht. Wodran liegt das?


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2005)

BaedDog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab eben mal die ganze .htaccesss Datei gelöscht, das komische ist, wenn ich jetzt
> 
> http://www.domain.de/statistik/ aufrufe, ruft er automatisch statistik.php auf, das soll er aber nicht. Wodran liegt das?


Ein Schuss ins Blaue? mod_spell.


----------



## BaedDog (29. Juli 2005)

Was genau meinst du mit "mod_spell"? Was macht das und wie kann man das starten, verändern oder was auch immer damit machen?


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2005)

mod_spell versucht, falsch getippte Dateinamen und Pfade zu korrigieren. Und das tut es in diesem Fall auch. Was du daran machen kannst? Erstmal die mod_spell-Doku lesen und nachsehen, ob man das Modul per htaccess umgehen/deaktivieren kann. Und wenn das nicht geht beim Hoster nachfragen, was man da machen kann.


----------



## BaedDog (29. Juli 2005)

Ich hab das Problem jetzt anders gelöst. Ich hab mal mein Provider angeschrieben und er meinte mir
"Options -MultiViews" sollte es gehn, und es geht


----------

